# Sterling Bank Draft



## johnmck (20 Jan 2009)

I need to get a sterling bank draft this friday for £4900.
Which bank should I use?


----------



## johnmck (21 Jan 2009)

** Im bumping this ***


----------



## TarfHead (21 Jan 2009)

johnmck said:


> I need to get a sterling bank draft this friday for £4900.
> Which bank should I use?


 
The one that will charge you the least amount of Euro for the draft. The comparative costs of buying sterling drafts are documented elsewhere. The rate will be the rate on the day. The value, in shopping around to secure the best rate, is yours to assess.


----------



## damoz (23 Jan 2009)

Sorry to hijack this thread - i am looking to lock in some sterling now when exchange rate is good (for a car purchase in the next 2 months). Can anyone tell me how long a draft is valid for. Do i need to know the payee name, or can this be added later. If i have to put a payee on it, can it be changed. The reason i ask, is i am fairly sure where i will buy the car, but it could change. 

Your help / answers would be appreciated. 

Do currency.ie issue drafts the same as a Bank ?


----------



## Mrs Liamo (23 Jan 2009)

Permanent TSB do sterling drafts....think that their € draft price is 1.70....so maybe a sterling would be that or around the same?


----------



## TarfHead (23 Jan 2009)

damoz said:


> Do i need to know the payee name, or can this be added later. If i have to put a payee on it, can it be changed.


 
The draft is issued for a specified payee, and can not be changed.


----------

